# XXX Tides and Smoking Hot TILFF Gone Wild!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Castaway Lodge Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

What a difference a little knock off in the wind can make. Combine decent fishing conditions on the big water with a huge incoming tide and you've got the makings for something special. Pilots from Southwest/Continental/US Air Mr. Tim B.; Bill and his son Nick hit it right and we had a great day on the water. Shell reefs in SAB produced nicely on Trout with limits to 21" coming around 9:30am. The boys came up just short on their Redfish including one gut hooked 29" brute working mud/grass.

Hope you are having a great end of the week! Come see us.

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868*

_PS: TILFF = Trout I Love Fishing For...!!_


----------

